# Qual o melhor software para EM



## ijv (14 Jun 2011 às 00:21)

Tenho tido algumas duvidas em escolher qual o melhor software para disponibilizar dados. Estou a usar o cumulus mas tenho notado que encontro muito mais tipos de sites para o software weather display. Venho aquinpedir as vossas opinioes. 
Sei que o weatherdisplay e pago seta que compensa?
Desde ja obrigado.


----------



## fablept (14 Jun 2011 às 14:12)

Muita gente usa o Weather Display, pois tem suporte a imensas estações enquanto o Cumulus só tem suporte a 4/5 estações, mas o design do Weather Display parece ter sido feito para o Windows 95, nada apelativo.

Podes testar o Weather Display por 15/30 dias e vê se gostas, mas na minha opinião o Cumulus tem melhor design, mais simples e acima de tudo é gratuito.


----------



## ijv (14 Jun 2011 às 14:51)

Sim isso é verdade. Nada com ter algo simples e gratis. eu ando a tentar fazer algo como ISTO, so que tudo o que encontro é para weather display. Tudo o que vejo para o cumulus é deste tipo.


----------



## romeupaz (17 Jun 2011 às 16:16)

Não sei qual a tua estação mas vê este http://wmrx00.sourceforge.net/index.html


----------



## ijv (17 Jun 2011 às 16:30)

A minha estação é uma watson parecida as pces


----------



## romeupaz (17 Jun 2011 às 16:32)

ijv disse:


> A minha estação é uma watson parecida as pces


então penso que não serve...


----------



## ijv (17 Jun 2011 às 16:41)

Sempre posso tentar logo que chegar a casa a ver se funciona.
O porgrama parece ser bom.
SE houvesse aqui alguem que disponibiliza se uma ajudinhas a criar um sit, para supor aos dispositivos moveis era bem bom 
Ja tenho algo feito http://www.meteocasas.com/wxmob.php mas nada de muito além.


----------



## fablept (17 Jun 2011 às 17:32)

romeupaz disse:


> Não sei qual a tua estação mas vê este http://wmrx00.sourceforge.net/index.html



O WSDL apenas tem compatibilidade com as Oregon (com protocolo 1.0;2.1 e 3.0), WSDL+Arduino tem compatibilidade com mais alguns tipos de estações.

@Ijv
Usando o Saratoga-Weather AJAX script consegues fazer uma página engraçada, vê os exemplos que eles tem no fundo desta página http://saratoga-weather.org/scripts-WD-AJAX.php

Exemplo:
http://www.silkeborg-vejret.dk/


----------



## ijv (17 Jun 2011 às 18:06)

Pois tem bom exemplos so qe como nao percebo muito de programacao o que torna mais complicado. Mas com tempo vou ver se consigo


----------



## meteoparadas (24 Jun 2011 às 10:13)

Bom dia,

Na minha estação tenho o Cumulus já que não estou disposto a pagar $70 por um Weather Display.

Utilizando como base o o Saratoga-Weather AJAX script, copiando daqui e dali alguns outros templates e com um mínimo de programação (antes de fazer o meu site não sabia nada de html, css ou php) já consegues fazer muita coisa.
Vê o exemplo do meu site (www.meteoparadas.info)

Um abraço


----------

